
The Cathedral and the Bazaar - pius
http://www.firstmonday.org/issues/issue3_3/raymond/
======
PStamatiou
just read this for my CS class last week in regards to online cooperation and
the open Source Movement. good stuff.

~~~
pius
It's old, but it's a classic. :)

